# Programacion o diseño electronico?



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Este tema, nacio debido a que en la electronica existen dos grandes mundos relacionados intimamente, que es la programación y el diseño electrónico.
En mi carrera, me he encontrado con personas que definitivamente la programacion, nomas es algo tan pavoroso para ellos, que simplemente corren. No saben ni definir un registro. En cambio existen otros que si les gusta, lo dominan, pero el diseño electronico nomas no pueden.

En mi caso, me facinan ambas disciplinas, me encanta hacer el diseño integralmente, pensar en el dilema "has hardware o mas software", "analogo o digital".
Me encanta el control, de ahi mi aficion por la programacion y microcontroladores, tambien me gusta hacer programas robustos en visual C, pero el C lo uso solo para programacion en windows, la programacion de microcontroladores la hago exclusivamente con ensamblador, hablar del tu a tu con el núcleo. Tambien me gusta la analogica, por mi vicio de escuchar música. Lo que si nomas no termina de enviciarme tanto como lo anterior, es la RF (radio frecuencia).
Opino yo, que si dominas ambas disciplinas, el diseño electronico con la programacion, es como ser una especie de "avatar", donde puedes hacer lo que quieras, y jugar con el diseño de ambas partes para lograr el objetivo.

Y ustedes, que opinan?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

Reconozco que no me gusta la programación y que muy poco sé de ella, pero que es una parte muy importante en estos días, casi tanto como la del resto del diseño.

Ya me tocará aprender a poner instrucciones en un PIC, mientras tanto, aquí ando feliz en mi ignorancia (asumida) de esa parte del mundo.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Reconozco que no me gusta la programación y que muy poco sé de ella, pero que es una parte muy importante en estos días, casi tanto como la del resto del diseño.
> 
> Ya me tocará aprender a poner instrucciones en un PIC, mientras tanto, aquí ando feliz en mi ignorancia (asumida) de esa parte del mundo.
> 
> Saludos



Ya no estás solo Cacho, Yo tambien estoy feliz con mi ignorancia. 
Aunque sé que es algo que no podré evitar en un futuro no muy lejano.

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

convinando las dos diciplinas seriamos como una navaja suiza,
me cuesta mucho la electronica antigua ,analoga .
me llevo maso con el diseño y la progamacion
en una palabra diria que solo se que no se nada
tutankamon siempre muy acido en su humor ,siempre muy afilado


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> convinando las dos diciplinas seriamos como una navaja suiza,
> me cuesta mucho la electronica antigua ,analoga .
> me llevo maso con el diseño y la progamacion
> en una palabra diria que solo se que no se nada
> tutankamon siempre muy acido en su humor ,siempre muy afilado



mmm, No se por que pero creo que se refiere a mi... Si es así, es una de las mejores manera en las que han escrito mi nombre mal.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 4, 2010)

simplemente, depende.

si vas a trabajar con señales analógicas, los pic's no te sirven, ya que son puramente digitales y necesitan adc's y dac's para utilizarse con señales analógicas.

igualmente si necesitas procesar información o automatizar procesos, los pic's son ideales, ya que en un solo chip tienes lo mismo que podrían realizar decenas, centenas o miles de puertas lógicas.

aunque para los diseños que llevo a la practica uso microcontroladores, a veces me gusta diseñar lo mismo con puertas como "reto", y ya de paso practicar diseño digital.


saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

no escrivi mal yo tocatomom ,me gusta llamarte tutankamon ,es buen nik ,perdona si no te gusta no lo escrivo mas y si no tenes problema te sigo llamando asy ,


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 4, 2010)

Considero ambas ramas de gran importancia.. Lo que no se sabe se aprende, por lo menos por ahora sigo estudiando. Por lo menos, tener una idea básica de todo aquello relacionado a la electrónica, y en su momento, cuando sea necesario para un proyecto lo estudio con profundidad.

*C para micros*, para hacer algunas aplicaciones.

*Builder C*, o algún otro entorno para realizar una interfaz con la PC.

*VHDL*, para programar CPLD o FPGA (recién estoy por arrancar..).

En fin, mientras uno pueda aprender, hay que darle... No quiero repartir 50% con otro ingeniero (sólo por pedir un consejo) por haber vagueado un finde más.. jaja

Saludos!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> simplemente, depende.
> 
> si vas a trabajar con señales analógicas, los pic's no te sirven, ya que son puramente digitales y necesitan adc's y dac's para utilizarse con señales analógicas.
> 
> ...



No precisamente compare, si sabes usar el pwm como se manda, no necesitas dac´s. y varios pics incluyen adc´s empotrados.

y el problema con la programacion, cuando me ha tocado ayudar o acesorar, he visto que a muchos les manda la flojera de leer los tremendos datasheet de los microcontroladores, a parte que como electronicos no llevamos una practica de programacion como los de sistemas, asi que el tema de programacion orientada a objetos y eventos, queda como que del otro lado de la calle.

a mi siempre me gustaron mucho ambas cosas, y pues me hecho la mano de una cosa u otra, lo que si de plano no me gusta para nada es el java. ya es una programacion a muy alto nivel (en niveles de programacion, no de dominio de disciplina) y yo estoy acostumbrado a programar casi casi con unos y ceros.

Y la electronica analoga... pues ni hablar. Chulada, y mas chulada cuando es electronica de potencia.



MGustavo dijo:


> Considero ambas ramas de gran importancia.. Lo que no se sabe se aprende, por lo menos por ahora sigo estudiando. Por lo menos, tener una idea básica de todo aquello relacionado a la electrónica, y en su momento, cuando sea necesario para un proyecto lo estudio con profundidad.
> 
> *C para micros*, para hacer algunas aplicaciones.
> 
> ...



exactamente! 
C builder, para aplicaciones de proceso de datos, muchos muchos datos, y hacer herramientas personalizadas como calculos de filtros.

VHDL para experimentar con nuevos diseños.

Ensamblador, pues no me gusta programar con c los micros, pero eso es por gustos, y una vez que aprendes a programar un microcontrolador, aprendes todos, ya que todos son pan con lo mismo ... jajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 4, 2010)

> No precisamente compare, si sabes usar el pwm como se manda, no necesitas dac´s. y varios pics incluyen adc´s empotrados.


 
me referia al caso de p. ej. construir un amplificador de audio de alta potencia.
alli los pic's no tienen nada que hacer.

saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 4, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> me referia al caso de p. ej. construir un amplificador de audio de alta potencia.
> alli los pic's no tienen nada que hacer.


¿Y un Clase D cotrolado por un µC?

O si no, el sistema de control de protecciones por temperatura, corriente, carga, cortos y demás. Un PIC bien programado y un buen diseño de circuitería lo hacen algo bastante seguro.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

ha, olvidas los dspic. no son el pic basico, pero es de la familia. El unico problema es que sus adc son de 12 bits. Pero para telefonia son perfectos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> me referia al caso de p. ej. construir un amplificador de audio de alta potencia.
> alli los pic's no tienen nada que hacer.
> 
> saludos



si queres no pero si tiene que ver ,como por ejemplo con el pic controlar el amplificador completo,las tenciones ,verificar las etapas ,protector de parlantes y asta el control de temperatura ,encendido ,apagado,alarma de sobretemperatura ,
es muy complejo todo lo que le podes dejar acer a un pic por tu amplificador 
si vamos  mas aya tambien potenciometro con pic ,control remoto de volumen etc.etc.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Mar 4, 2010)

es evidente que el pic puede servir para muchas cosas dentro de un amplificador, pero me refiero a que no sirve para la ETAPA DE SALIDA

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

A mí siempre me gustó mas la parte de diseño electrónico antes que el software, pero como la electrónica se convirtió en un comodity en los 90 y la gran mayoría de cosas ya vienen hechas, probadas y andando, solo me quedó integrarlas...y para eso nada mejor que el software.

Desde que me dediqué al soft, he programado casi cualquier cosa que sea programable, arrancando con los Intel 8080, la serie de microcontroladores 80C196Kxx, las computadoras PC (80x86), los PIC y algunos otros que ya ni me acuerdo. Y he programado en cuanto lenguaje da vueltas por ahí, pasando por assembler (pero ya lo dejé hace mucho...hay herramientas mas productivas), BASIC, FORTRAN, FORTH, LISP, Prolog, PLM, Pascal, C, AWK, C++, JAVA (y desde que aprendí este solo uso el C de vez en cuando), pero nuncá programé en COBOL (llegué hasta la segunda página del libro y me dormí....que embole de lenguaje!). La progamación orientada a objetos me encantó, pero tuve que dedicarle tiempo y esfuerzo para aprenderla, ya que tuve que estudiar una parva de herramientas adicionales, como UML, Design Patterns, etc...pero lo bueno que tiene la POO es que ya está todo resuelto (arquitecturalmente hablando)...y solo hay que saber que aplicar y donde.

He conectado a la computadora cuanta cosa electrónica sea conectable, y he escrito device drivers para Linux (los de Windows son medio inentendibles) para manejar hardware de PC.

En fin, en la actualidad la electrónica digital es 95% software y la analógica va por ese camino...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2010)

cita ''Y he programado en cuanto lenguaje da vueltas por ahí, pasando por assembler (pero ya lo dejé hace mucho...hay herramientas mas productivas''
ya que esta y sin animo de entrar en ninguna discusion ,como el fin es aprender y no quisiera abrir un post aciendo esta pregunta.
cual herramienta es mas productiva ,asi yo estudio un poco ,quisiera probar con otro lenguaje para los pic o otra herramienta y como ezevalla tiene mas experiencia quisiera su consejo,creo que trate mal a ezevalla ase poco y quiero pedir mis mas sinceras disculpas 
saludos


----------



## poterico13 (Mar 4, 2010)

Pues no creo que sea correcto tener q elegir entre alguna de las dos  mas bien creo que cada una tiene sus aplicaciones y dentro de estas cada una se acoplara mejor a algunas circunstancias 
usar la programacion  de microcontroladores nos ahorra muchisismo trabajo y dinero si hablaramos de proyectos que nesesitan unha gran cantidad de elementos y ttl  ;Pero estos tienen su contra si lo quqe queremos son pequeños circuitos 
pejem:
una arreglo de leds
en este caso siempre sera mejor usar el diseño electronico pues no reesultara mucho mas sensillo  y economico
ademas de que la programacion regularmente se auxilia de pequeños circuitos como sensores y cosas por el estilo


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> A mí siempre me gustó mas la parte de diseño electrónico antes que el software, pero como la electrónica se convirtió en un comodity en los 90 y la gran mayoría de cosas ya vienen hechas, probadas y andando, solo me quedó integrarlas...y para eso nada mejor que el software.
> 
> Desde que me dediqué al soft, he programado casi cualquier cosa que sea programable, arrancando con los Intel 8080, la serie de microcontroladores 80C196Kxx, las computadoras PC (80x86), los PIC y algunos otros que ya ni me acuerdo. Y he programado en cuanto lenguaje da vueltas por ahí, pasando por assembler (pero ya lo dejé hace mucho...hay herramientas mas productivas), BASIC, FORTRAN, FORTH, LISP, Prolog, PLM, Pascal, C, AWK, C++, JAVA (y desde que aprendí este solo uso el C de vez en cuando), pero nuncá programé en COBOL (llegué hasta la segunda página del libro y me dormí....que embole de lenguaje!). La progamación orientada a objetos me encantó, pero tuve que dedicarle tiempo y esfuerzo para aprenderla, ya que tuve que estudiar una parva de herramientas adicionales, como UML, Design Patterns, etc...pero lo bueno que tiene la POO es que ya está todo resuelto (arquitecturalmente hablando)...y solo hay que saber que aplicar y donde.
> 
> ...



 Algún dia quiero ser como Ezavalla!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> A mí siempre me gustó mas la parte de diseño electrónico antes que el software, pero como la electrónica se convirtió en un comodity en los 90 y la gran mayoría de cosas ya vienen hechas, probadas y andando, solo me quedó integrarlas...y para eso nada mejor que el software.
> 
> Desde que me dediqué al soft, he programado casi cualquier cosa que sea programable, arrancando con los Intel 8080, la serie de microcontroladores 80C196Kxx, las computadoras PC (80x86), los PIC y algunos otros que ya ni me acuerdo. Y he programado en cuanto lenguaje da vueltas por ahí, pasando por assembler (pero ya lo dejé hace mucho...hay herramientas mas productivas), BASIC, FORTRAN, FORTH, LISP, Prolog, PLM, Pascal, C, AWK, C++, JAVA (y desde que aprendí este solo uso el C de vez en cuando), pero nuncá programé en COBOL (llegué hasta la segunda página del libro y me dormí....que embole de lenguaje!). La progamación orientada a objetos me encantó, pero tuve que dedicarle tiempo y esfuerzo para aprenderla, ya que tuve que estudiar una parva de herramientas adicionales, como UML, Design Patterns, etc...pero lo bueno que tiene la POO es que ya está todo resuelto (arquitecturalmente hablando)...y solo hay que saber que aplicar y donde.
> 
> ...




Che y no pensastes en hacer 5 años y estudiar programacion en una facultad?
Sabes poquitos lenguajes:|


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

gustavocof115 dijo:


> cita ''Y he programado en cuanto lenguaje da vueltas por ahí, pasando por assembler (pero ya lo dejé hace mucho...hay herramientas mas productivas''
> ya que esta y sin animo de entrar en ninguna discusion ,como el fin es aprender y no quisiera abrir un post aciendo esta pregunta.
> cual herramienta es mas productiva ,asi yo estudio un poco ,quisiera probar con otro lenguaje para los pic o otra herramienta y como ezevalla tiene mas experiencia quisiera su consejo,



Mucho mas productivo que usar assembler es programar en C. Sabiendo el lenguaje C sabés programar cualquier cosa, desde un gran microprocesador hasta el microcontrolador mas pequeño que exista. Programando en C, te concentrás solo en el problema que tenés que resolver y no en cosas que te hacen perder el tiempo, como elegir registros, dimensionarlos al ancho de palabra que uses en base a la resolución necesaria, guardar y reponer registros en las ISR y todas esas cosas que les encantan a los que programan en assembler, pero que solo te hacen perder el tiempo, por que el que diseñó el compilador ya hizo todo esto por vos (y mucho más también). Ni te digo de las optimizaciones de código y velocidad de ejecución.....el código generado por el compilador debe ser un par de millones de veces superior al del mejor programador assembler del planeta. Y por supuesto, siempre podés escribir código assembler dentro de un programa en C si por algun oscuro motivo fuera necesario. Demás está decir que absolutamente todas la plataformas computacionales tienen un compilador de lengiaje C...y por algo será, no?



gustavocof115 dijo:


> creo que trate mal a ezevalla ase poco y quiero pedir mis mas sinceras disculpas



La verdad es que no lo recuerdo, pero si vos decís....todo OK. Disculpas aceptadas.



			
				Feeer dijo:
			
		

> Che y no pensastes en hacer 5 años y estudiar programacion en una facultad?



Para qué? Ya estudié Ingeniería Electrónica en la Universidad, aprendí a programar mientras estudiaba. Cuando quise profundizar, nadie tenía idea y me tuve que buscar yo los libros, y estudiar, estudiar y estudiar.
Conclusión: luego tuve que darle cursos a los profesores universitarios de Sistemas (o como corno se llame) para que aprendieran todo lo que me había tragado por mi cuenta...y para colmo, pocos lo entendían.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ni te digo de las optimizaciones de código y velocidad de ejecución.....el código generado por el compilador debe ser un par de millones de veces superior al del mejor programador assembler del planeta.



Temo decirte que difiero en eso...


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Para qué? Ya estudié Ingeniería Electrónica en la Universidad, aprendí a programar mientras estudiaba. Cuando quise profundizar, nadie tenía idea y me tuve que buscar yo los libros, y estudiar, estudiar y estudiar.
> Conclusión: luego tuve que darle cursos a los profesores universitarios de Sistemas (o como corno se llame) para que aprendieran todo lo que me había tragado por mi cuenta...y para colmo, pocos lo entendían.




Jaja, sos un grande.


Yo no diseño grandes cosas entonces me alcanza lo analógico, este año use micro-microcontroladores (motorola) programando en assembler pero aun todavía me vuelvo loco, estoy esperando a este año que tengo una materia sobre microcontroladores para poder empezar nuevamente y profundizarme mas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

FeeeR dijo:


> Yo no diseño grandes cosas entonces me alcanza lo analógico, este año use micro-microcontroladores (motorola) programando en assembler pero aun todavía me vuelvo loco, estoy esperando a este año que tengo una materia sobre microcontroladores para poder empezar nuevamente y profundizarme mas.



El problema no es el "tamaño" de lo que diseñes, sino la cantidad de herramientas que conocés y podés usar para implementar tu diseño. Los microcontroladores son hermosas herramientas para solucionar una infinidad de problemas...si sabés lo que estás haciendo. He visto algunos por acá que para hacer un monoestable pretender usar un PIC .

Claro, cuando la unica  herramienta que tenés es un martillo, todo lo que tengas que arreglar se parece a un clavo....no sé si soy claro...


----------



## FeeeR (Mar 4, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> El problema no es el "tamaño" de lo que diseñes, sino la cantidad de herramientas que conocés y podés usar para implementar tu diseño. Los microcontroladores son hermosas herramientas para solucionar una infinidad de problemas...si sabés lo que estás haciendo. He visto algunos por acá que para hacer un monoestable pretender usar un PIC .
> 
> Claro, cuando la unica  herramienta que tenés es un martillo, todo lo que tengas que arreglar se parece a un clavo....no sé si soy claro...



Jaja re claro y me gusto lo remarcado, me causo una sonrisa en el rostro.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Mi experiencia me dice lo siguiente... existe una relacion entre software y hardware al implementar un circuito digital. La ecuacion seria algo así:

software = 1/hardware

Es decir inversamente proporcional.
En otras palabras, mas software, menos hardware, y el caso contrario, mas hardware, menos software.
No es que exista una solucion mas ideal que otra, si no que depende de las necesidades.
Mucho software, te ahorra mucha circuiteria, por consiguiente es barato, y facil de corregir errores o implementar mejoras futuras, pero tiene el problema que el software es propenso a fallar por problemas de micros atascados, o juntar basura en memoria despues de un tiempo prolongado si no se aplican medidas necesarias. Tambien requieren un tiempo de inicializacion y el tiempo de proceso suele ser mayor que el mismo objetivo hecho con simple hardware.
En cambio el hardware, es rapido, confiable, no requiere muchas veces inicializacion, no sufre problemas de un micro atascado, pero puede que consuma mas energía y es mas grande si no se diseña un chip embebido con esas funciones,  y es mas complicado de diseñar.

Ejemplos, un reproductor ipod y un winamp.
El winamp requiere mucho software, para empezar todo un sistema operativo y controladores de disco duro, interfaces con el sistema, contolador de la tarjeta de sonido, sin contar que hay que iniciar el sistema.
En cambio un ipod, se enciende y practicamente de manera instantanea esta operando.

Me explico? o me aviento una aburridora, jajaja

Entonces lo que yo veo cuando se dominan ambas tecnicas, es que uno puede equilibrar el uso de ambas disciplinas para llegar a una buena relacion de costo/beneficio del sistema final.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> *Temo decirte* que difiero en eso...



Por que? Sos libre de diferir todo lo que quieras....

Pero a 20MHz de velocidad de reloj, 600ns de diferencia a favor del assembler (en el mejor caso) no paga que te demores  media hora en diseñar un segmento de código que en C demora 30 segundos, que es altamente mantenible por cualquier programador y que puede ser fácilmente reutilizable. Las optimizaciones de los compilador son consistentes y repetibles, lo que te descarga de pensar y escribir código en forma "optimizada" - que es la forma mas directa de cometer errores difíciles de detectar.

Ni hablar cuando tienes que usar un kernel multitarea (hablo de un PIC, eh?), separando las tareas en funciones y especificándole al dispatcher las restricciones de ejecución. Hacer eso en assembler es impensable e imposible, a menos que tengas un par de años para dedicarle al código y pelearte con las interrupciones, push/pop y toda esa verdura "primitiva".

Y si aún necesitas velocidad o tamaño reducido, aunque los microcontroladores traen 8k de ROM o más,...siempre podés meter código assembler embebido en el código C

Te digo que respeto mucho a los que programan en assembler, por que yo lo hice por bastante tiempo, pero en la actualidad - a mi ver - es una verdadera pérdida de tiempo programar en él, justificándolo por algo que en realidad solo el 0.001% de los desarrolladores necesita y que la mayoría de las veces el compilador lo hace mejor, más rapido y sin fallas.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

Creo esavalla que estamos rayando en el fanatismo hasta cierto punto, asi que respeto muchisimo tu opinión, pero no tiene nada de malo hacer una platica constructiva dando puntos de vista.

Efectivamente en C es rapidisimo hacer un loop que opere flotantes (en ensamblador es una pesadilla).
Y hacer un multihilos, es facil, yo lo hice en un AVR que es similar al pic. Y creeme que el algoritmo es super corto y no toma mas de 10microsegundos la conmutacion de hilos trabajando con el oscilador interno de 8Mhz.
Hacer eso en C si se me complica mas, ya que en C te olvidas de la pila y las direcciones de memoria como bien dijiste.
Ahora, una cosa, y corrigeme por favor si estoy mal porque la verdad no estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir...
El C cuando agregas librerias, anexa todo el codigo de la libreria aunque solo ocupes un metodo?
Si es así, desperdicias memoria de programa.
Lo que si te doy toda la razón, es que los codigos assembler que arroja un compilador son produccto de una laaarga trayectoria de depuracion y optimización.

Creo que si lo que quieres es hacer un vil contador y un comparador, por mencionar un ejemplo, el assembler te va a hacer batallar un buen rato, pero en cambio, si lo que quieres es tener pleno control de los tiempos y ciclos que operan dentro del micro, solo con assembler se va a lograr.

Mas bien creo ezavalla, que depende mucho de lo que quieras lograr y hasta donde quieras dominar el nucleo del procesador. A mi me gusta muchisimo el assembler para controlar detalles tan finos como el numero de ciclos que uso en una función y el momento y lugar exactos de lo que se ejecuta.
Y no te niego, varias veces me he tentado a mandar al churro a assembler y terminar haciendo todo con C, pero como ya me acostumbre a usar multihilo con assembler, y veo que con C se me complica lo que te mencione anteriormente, acabo siguiendo usando assembler para micros.

Para PC, no te discuto, el C es la neta del planeta. No voy a programar un boton con assembler, ni que estuviera loco y no durmiera.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Creo esavalla que estamos rayando en el fanatismo hasta cierto punto, asi que respeto muchisimo tu opinión, pero no tiene nada de malo hacer una platica constructiva dando puntos de vista.



Naaa....no es fanatismo, es productividad.



antiworldx dijo:


> Ahora, una cosa, y corrigeme por favor si estoy mal porque la verdad no estoy seguro de lo que voy a decir...
> El C cuando agregas librerias, anexa todo el codigo de la libreria aunque solo ocupes un metodo? Si es así, desperdicias memoria de programa.



En un microcontrolador, solo agrega el código de las funciones invocadas y las invocadas por ellas (todo el stack-trace...como quien dice). Y no solo eso, muchas "funciones" no son funciones sino macros escritos en assembler, así que tiene expansión de código in-line, aunque esto solo vale para segmentos de código cortos. En el C de un microntrolador no hay un linker como tal, sino un pegote de código. Las secciones de código muertas (sin ejecución) son quitadas por el optimizador, así que las funciones añadidas y que no son invocadas....puffffff. Te imaginarás que quienes desarrollan los compiladores para microcontroladores tienen muy en mente las limitaciones de espacio de memoria con las que cuentan....

El error es pensar que el C de los microcontroladores sufre el mismo proceso de compilación y linkedición que el C de las PC, y en verdad no son ni parecidos en muchos aspectos...pero como son aspectos internos...no se ven


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

comodiria el chapulin colorado, "lo sospeche desde un principio" jajaja


----------



## Nepper (Mar 4, 2010)

Buenas gente, primero lo primero:
Ezeballa... yo tambien quiero ser un jedy!!!!

Bueno, tengo mucha experiencia en "conocer" la electrónica, aunque no tengo experiencia fuertes en la electrónica.
Toda mi vida (hasta hoy) siempre me basé en proyectos pequeños, tanto analógica, como digital, luego me metí en el foro y continué ampliando (no profundizando) el conocimiento sobre la electrónica.

Uno de mis objetivos es ese, saber todo sobre todo tipo de electrónica, tanto analógica cómo digital... y me encontré un un terrible resultado...

No es posible saber todo...

ahora, ¿la electrónica industrial entra en estos campos? por lo que veo no conocen el ladder, la lógica de contactos, o electrónica de potencia... y por más que las conozcan y las dominen, no será su fuerte, porque con un pic y 3 capacitores, te controlo una línea de producción... si, eso es posible... pero no es correcto por temas formales y legales.
Si lo ponemos de esa forma, yo con el PLC te hago lo que quieras, si querés hago que el PLC se fume un Cigarrillo, tiene etradas y salidas analógicas y digitales, con los módulos te conectas a cualquier cosa con cualquier método y listo, o sea, con el PLC soy dios... ahora, vos con el PIC estás diciendo lo mismo... y si fuera dios con lo analógico, me hago unos flip flop con transistores, o algúna lógica que responda únicamente a lo que quiero mas etapa de potencia y algún que otro operacional...

En fin... lo que quiero decir en realidad es que ningúno es elemental pero ambos necesarios.
No se mucho de pics o integrados, pero se, como dicen por ahí, que para audio, obligatoriamente terminas con un inductor o capacitor, no podes poner un integrado directo al parlante o plugin...
Pero con la analógica sola no podes crear funciones y tomar deciciones automáticas....

Es cómo decir que el informático necesita saber electrónica, y el electrónico necesita saber informática... Hoy en día, muchos informáticos se hacen los grandes porque dicen que sin ellos, los integrados no sirven... pero todo electrónico le respondería, que sin nosotros, no habría integrados inservibles que programar...

otro punto importante es la edad de uno, alguien que nació cerca de los 50, creció prograsivamente con la electrónica y tubo el tiempo necesario de experimentar, por lo que tranquilamente se pudo dedicar a la "nueva" tecnología del 8080... tal como el caso de Ezevalla... en cambio, yo nací a fines de los 80, y me tengo que comer todos los libros de lleno, y no solo eso, tengo muchas ramas de la electrónica que ver que aún no conozco, (el mes pasado me enteré de los VHDL)

Yo aprendí dos cosas fundamentales con la electrónica ... leer manuales y usar internet...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> ahora, ¿la electrónica industrial entra en estos campos? por lo que veo no conocen el ladder, la lógica de contactos, o electrónica de potencia... y por más que las conozcan y las dominen, no será su fuerte, porque con un pic y 3 capacitores, te controlo una línea de producción... si, eso es posible... pero no es correcto por temas formales y legales.
> Si lo ponemos de esa forma, yo con el PLC te hago lo que quieras, si querés hago que el PLC se fume un Cigarrillo, tiene etradas y salidas analógicas y digitales, con los módulos te conectas a cualquier cosa con cualquier método y listo, o sea, con el PLC soy dios... ahora, vos con el PIC estás diciendo lo mismo... y si fuera dios con lo analógico, me hago unos flip flop con transistores, o algúna lógica que responda únicamente a lo que quiero mas etapa de potencia y algún que otro operacional...



Epppaaa!!! Yo hablo de los PICs por que salió el tema de los microcontroladores, pero también he programado PLCs!!! Lo que pasa es que esos "lenguajes" para los PLC no son tal cosa, sino que son una forma de programación asistida orientada a facilitar su uso por personal que no sepa programar, pero conozca como enlazar contactores, relays y ese tipo de conexiones. Tres "switches" en serie es una AND de tres operandos (p1 AND p2 AND p3) en cualquier lenguaje de programación, pero en lógica de contactos, es solo eso...tres interruptores en cascada. Con que el personal técnico conozca lo que hace un interruptor es suficiente para que haga el contactito, pero de ahí a que aprenda algebra de Boole....hummmmmmm.

Lo que sucede es que estamos en etapas diferentes del uso de elementos de cómputos. Yo estoy hablando a nivel "diseñador", pero la charla a nivel "usuario" es completamente diferente....y no por eso una es mejor o peor que la otra...solo son etapas diferentes con necesidades diferentes y que deben ser cubiertas en forma diferente.



Nepper dijo:


> otro punto importante es la edad de uno, alguien que nació cerca de los 50, creció prograsivamente con la electrónica y tubo el tiempo necesario de experimentar, por lo que tranquilamente se pudo dedicar a la "nueva" tecnología del 8080... tal como el caso de Ezevalla... en cambio, yo nací a fines de los 80, y me tengo que comer todos los libros de lleno, y no solo eso, tengo muchas ramas de la electrónica que ver que aún no conozco, (el mes pasado me enteré de los VHDL)



Eppaaaa!!! Yo *no *nací en los 50's...yo nací en 1963!!!! Soy viejo, pero no para tanto!!!!


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

La logica de programacion de un PLC se me hace muy similar al VHDL, ya que son dispositivos que usan logica combinacional, y no son programas propiamente dicho lo que se hace en ambos, si no una descripcion de un circuito.

Si sabes describir, una FPGA o un PLC no son mas que pan con lo mismo. Hablando en conceptos de logica obviamente.


----------



## MGustavo (Mar 5, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Ejemplos, un reproductor ipod y un winamp.
> El winamp requiere mucho software, para empezar todo un sistema operativo y controladores de disco duro, interfaces con el sistema, contolador de la tarjeta de sonido, sin contar que hay que iniciar el sistema.
> En cambio un ipod, se enciende y practicamente de manera instantanea esta operando.



Los ipod tienen microcontroladores con núcleo ARM11 creo, y sistemas embebidos. 

Y en cuanto a la discusión sobre Assembler y C, lo vemos de dos puntos de vista:

En assembler hacemos paso a paso, y ocupamos menos memoria (dependiendo de quién programe), pero cuando el programa es muy extenso resulta un lío laburar con el código.

En C, en más fácil comprender el programa y realizar un seguimiento. En cuanto al espacio que ocupa, depende también del compilador que estemos usando (podemos elegir, según la aplicación lo requiera, como optimizar el código a compilar.. en cuanto a velocidad o espacio).



antiworldx dijo:


> La logica de programacion de un PLC se me hace muy similar al VHDL, ya que son dispositivos que usan logica combinacional, y no son programas propiamente dicho lo que se hace en ambos, si no una descripcion de un circuito.
> 
> Si sabes describir, una FPGA o un PLC no son mas que pan con lo mismo. Hablando en conceptos de logica obviamente.



MM no conozco mucho, sólo por arriba. VHDL es un lenguaje, que mediante una Suite (ejemplo Xilinx), también tenemos la opción de programar de forma gráfica y generar el código.

Y con los PLC que están viniendo, Módulos Táctiles, Protocolos de Comunicación, etc.. chau PLC básico.

*PD:* Menos mal que hay varias ramas en la electrónica, sino estamos al horno..

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ezevalla dijo:
			
		

> Nepper dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mis disculpas, en realidad quise expresar el concepto, no pretendía en ningún momento establecerte una edad... 

Volviendo al tema, como dije antes, si querés hago cualquier cosa con un PIC, solamente tengo que aprender a usarlo...

Si querés hago cualquier cosa con diseño analógico, solamente tengo que aprender los componentes

Si querés te puedo conducir un avion y un helicoptero, solamente tengo que aprenderlo...

todos podemos hacer cualquier cosa...

Se me ocurre lo siguiente... si se rompe un televisor a color de los 80, ¿que tan dificil es repararlo?, ahora, se te rompe un iphone 3g que podes ver televisión... ¿que tan dificil y costoso es arreglarlo?

el mantenimiento es parte del diseño


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

Muy buenos los planteamientos de todos, yo construyo mis propios equipos  y los pongo a la venta para medicos, y dejenme decirles que llegar a ello no fue una tarea facil cuando yo estudie solo se analizaba la electronica digital de compuertas y la electronica analogica,  cuando inicie me di cuenta que el consumidor queria productos con interfaz digital para facilitar su manejo ante esto tuve que aprender a controlar generadores de RF bipolar tanto e frecuencia  como en amplitud con un  pic, tuve que aprender a programarlos para controlar estas funciones, la realidad de los e2uipos electronicos es que se requieren de tres cosas electronica, programacion y  un excelente diseño como sealan es  extremadamente dificil abarcar las tres areas y si agregan a esto la productividad pues es para volverse locos, lo que  si  las personas  dedicadas a la electronica y sobre todo al diseño deben ser multidiciplinarias para salir adelante


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

eserock dijo:


> lo que  si  las personas  dedicadas a la electronica y sobre todo al diseño deben ser multidiciplinarias para salir adelante



Eso eso eso!!!, no quise mencionarlo en un principio, ya que en la universidad consideran a los electronicos como arrogantes, ya que dominan varias disciplinas, pero es verdad, y aun asi, en mi opinion, aun un buen electronico siempre se queda corto, ya que la electronica abarca la mayoria de las disciplinas.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

Eso lo señalo porque si solo dominas un area te pasaras el resto de tu vida a la sombra de una empresa por no saber hacer otra cosa, la mayoria de ingenieros, tecnicos y hobistas a la electronica son personas con una iniciativa increible, siempre con dudas y con la mentalidad de que si se puede salir con determinado problema y la mayoria  perfeccionistas , si no nos parece algo a buscar soluciones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 5, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> Mis disculpas, en realidad quise expresar el concepto, no pretendía en ningún momento establecerte una edad...



Naaa.....todo bien!!!!!



Nepper dijo:


> todos podemos hacer cualquier cosa...
> Se me ocurre lo siguiente... si se rompe un televisor a color de los 80, ¿que tan dificil es repararlo?, ahora, se te rompe un iphone 3g que podes ver televisión... ¿que tan dificil y costoso es arreglarlo?
> *el mantenimiento es parte del diseño*



Seguro que todos pueden hacer de todo, solo hay que tener la voluntad de intentarlo.
Y es muy cierto lo que decís de que el mantenimiento es parte del diseño, y es una lástima que no se lo entienda así en la Universidades...


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

De acuerdo con lo que señalan, los chinos no tienen planes de mantenimiento y gracias a ello he tomado ventaja, yo ofresco el servico junto con el equipo eso siempree es importante y la gente se siente segura con lo que adquiere


----------



## Cacho (Mar 5, 2010)

Nepper, no puedo dejar de ver que en tu firma tenés una cita de Whittgenstein y están  discutiendo sobre lenguaje...
Justito 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 5, 2010)

ah.........la diferencia entre un tecnico y un ingeniero , que en otros temas se discutia tontamente.
andara por aca la respuesta ???

la capacidad de seguir el camino solo.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

El tecnico eso tiene... la "tecnica" de hacer las cosas,
en cambio el ingeniero, tiene el conocimiento teorico y la capacidad de hacer planteamientos y soluciones desde la raiz. Adicionalmente tambien tiene la tecnica.

dile a un tecnico que te haga el modelo matematico del control de una fuente comutada, y te mandara por un tubo.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 5, 2010)

Pero no siempre es tan indispensable saber las dos cosas, nunca te toca trabajar para aplicar ambas.
Normalmente te desempeñas donde mejor te hayes.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha bueno, yo solo dije la diferencia... ya la aplicacion... pues he visto muchos tecnicos que rebasan por mucho a un ingeniero.


----------



## eserock (Mar 5, 2010)

La idea de lo que se plantea es que tecnico o ingeniero y te toque  trabajar en el area que sea siempre debes tener mas expectativas de crear y solucionar problemas, aunque luego nos digan que economicamente  no sabemos cobrar  el trabajo que realizamos.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 6, 2010)

No es que no sepamos cobrar el trabajo que realizamos, el problema es que nosotros no manejamos el dinero...

Ya me tocaron un punto sensible con ese comentario... asi que ahora hay les va:

Resulta que los desgraciados administrativos, son unos tipos de lo peor... a parte de que se creen con el poder de hacer lo que quieran (en realidad lo tienen porque manejan el dinero), pero no tienen el conocimiento para saber cuando algo es o no es.
Piden, exigen, hablan, y a los ingenieros nos tratan como otro obrero mas de la linea de produccion, bajo la premisa de "que haga mas por menos".
y asi nos traen, siempre amenazando con quitarte el trabajo, que si quieres, que si no adios.
y aunque un ingeniero sea de lo mejor, lamentablemente hay que comer, y para comer hay que trabajar, y para trabajar hay que decir que si a todo, si no, se cae todo.
Entonces que pasa... exigen mas, uno por seguir teniendo el trabajo, trabaja mas, y como resultado, nos pagan igual que un simple obrero de produccion.

Creo que me he exaltado un poco, pero es la realidad, a los ingenieros nos tienen amarrados de los ..... porque los que manejan el dinero son gente agena a la ingenieria... 
piensenlo y analicen, comprueben y veran que no estoy loco.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 6, 2010)

Tienes toda la razon antiworld pero es asi el mundo va cambiando, la exigencias son mayores.
En una serie de produccion de la Cerveceria modelo habia 10 trabajadores por turno hace como 5 años, hoy son solo 4 y exigen el doble. Es asi lamentablemente.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 11, 2010)

Ya vine, a dejarles mi comentario jeje tal vez un poco amplio, pero tratare de expresar varios temas.

Hace algunos 10 años o tal vez un poco más, cuando me encontraba realizando estudios de preparatoria, no sabía bien que estudiar, las carreras que mas llamaban mi atención eran: Ing. en Sistemas Computacionales e Ing. en Electrónica y Comunicaciones.

Desde muy pequeño había tenido contacto con las computadoras y me fascinaba ese mundo, aun cuando solo fuera navegar en MS-DOS, y claro por que no abrir la PC para "ver cómo funciona".

Por otro lado, mi hermano estudiaba la carrera de Ing. en Comunicaciones y Electrónica, y ocasionalmente trataba de explicarme y tal vez no le entendía nada.

Cuando estuve en la secundaria, tome los talleres de computación, electricidad (y algo de electrónica).

Así que tenía en la sangre ambas disciplinas, sin saber cual elegir. Así que llegando el momento de tomar una decisión ambas me gustaban pero a la vez ninguna. 

Recuerdo, que hubo platicas de los directores de cada carrera, escuche ambas, y nuevamente ambas y ninguna me convencían, así que en eso, el director de la carrera de Electrónica de forma despectiva dijo, y si quieren terminar arreglando computadoras pues metanse a "Sistemas Electrónicos". Eso despertó mi curiosidad y me puse a investigar la carrera, y definitivamente fue la perfecta para mí, ya cubría ambas partes de forma muy interesante. Algunas materias que recuerdo haber cursado son:

De electrónica y eléctrica:

Arquitectura Computacional I, II y III.
Circuitos Eléctricos I y II.
Electrónica I, II y de Potencia.
Circuitos Digitales.
Microcontroladores I y II.
Interfases y Equipos Perifericos.
Instrumentación Biomédica
Diseño VLSI
Análisis de Señales y Sistemas de Comunicación.

De la parte de sistemas:

Organización Computacional
Programación Estructurada.
Programación Orientada a Objetos.
Estructura de Datos.
Lenguaje Ensamblador.
Teoría de Lenguajes (La materia que menos me gusto )
Redes I, II y III.
Desarrollo de Aplicaciones en Internet.
Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Distribuidas.
Bases de datos.
Sistemas Operativos I y II.


Algunas otras:

Telefonía Digital, Ingeniería de Control, Control Digital, 


Esa fue mi carrera y la verdad me agrado bastante, ya que tal vez no llevábamos muchas materias de electrónica (la parte muuuy analógica) ni la enfocada a comunicaciones, pero en verdad la carrera era muy completa. Al finalizar muchos elegían optar por una de ellas, la parte de sistema que la mayoría la tomo, la parte de electrónica, que muy pocos tomaron o ambas (así como yo).

Después de estudiar, estuve en el desarrollo de sistemas embebidos para el control de accesos, estacionamientos, entre otros. Hacia tanto diseño electrónico con micros, diseño de PCB, firmware y finalmente aplicativo en PC (incluyendo bases de datos), a veces DLLs, etc.

Tiempo después decidí complementar mi formación tomando una maestría en ciencias de la computación, en donde quise darle un enfoque al área de sistemas embebidos y tiempo real. 

Originalmente quería una maestría en Sistemas Embebidos o lo que más se le pareciera, pero desafortunadamente habían muy pocas opciones y no todas a mi alcance. Así que tome la de Ciencias de la Computación y yo escogí las materias para tratar de cubrir el área.



Ahí me encuentro desarrollando mecanismos seguros de recolección de datos en redes inalámbricas de sensores (ruteo, seguridad de los enlaces, etc).

También sigo desarrollando sistemas embebidos para control, aunque ahora también me ha ganado mi lado informático y en algunos proyectos propongo computadoras embebidas corriendo el sistema operativo GNU/Linux, donde se requieren algunas capacidades que van mas allá de un microcontrolador. Por ejemplo, sistemas de archivos, conexión remota, etc. Si bien GNU/Linux no está completamente pensando para aplicaciones de tiempo real hard, cumple muy bien con la parte multitarea. Claro, debo aclarar que no busco sustituir un micro de 8 pines para una tarea muy específica con GNU/Linux.

Eventualmente participo en proyectos que solo involucran desarrollo de software, para inteligencia de negocios, consultas a bases de datos.

A claro, y sin olvidar la parte de cómputo móvil, programación para celulares.

Un problema muy especifico para los que vivimos en México (y muy probable para la gran parte de América Latina) es que el desarrollo principal es en SOFTWARE, el desarrollo en HARDWARE es mínimo y muchas veces arcaico. 

Definitivamente me considero que me apasiona el diseño y también la programación. Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 12, 2010)

eidtech... GRANDE!!!!
ojalá tenga ese curriculum!!!

Yo no me metí en la electrónica por un hecho de "Aguanten los transistores loco!!!"
si no por esa busqueda de la tecnología, por la búsqueda del porqué, del famoso ¿como $%#$·&$ funciona esto?
Todo esto, en mi niñes, me llevó al colegio técnico... descubrí que lo más complicado de entender es la electrónica, porque era el único mundo no explorardo por todos mis conocidos... adopté un concepto simple, si lograba entender la electrónica, entonces llegaba a conocer como funcionaba el mundo XD...
Terminando la secundaria me metí en ING electrónica por el mismo principio, pienso que es una de las ingenierías más completas en cuanto al contenido de ciencias... informática, electrónica analogica, digital, industrial, comunicaciones, se aprende física, termodinámica, mecánica, estática, MRUV, matemáticas, estadistica, química, etc... no solo eso, la electróncia va aparejada de un problema a resolver, o sea, el circuito que inventamos resuelve un problema del entorno, ese entorno es gaseoso, líquido, sólido, abrasivo, rápido, lento, gigante, infimo, potente, etc... digamos entonces, que para ser electrónico, no te podés encerrar puramente en la electrónica... por más que hagamos un control remoto universal, debemos saber que la luz ultravioleta debe tenér un enlace óptico, y que, cómo toda la luz, cuanto mas me distancio, mas debil se vuelve, eso, hasta un principiante que sacó el diseño de una revista se imagína que sucede eso... En el caso de un profesional, modificará la potencia, la frecuencia de la longitud de onda y establecerá la humedad máxima del ambiente... cuantas cosas que debe saber un electrónico...

Yo simpre me incliné por el mundo digital, porque era lo que más rapido simple y útil que me salía, pero el mundo es analógico...


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

Nepper, precisamente por eso que comentas, de la cantidad de disciplinas que se dominan... los electronicos tienen fama de presumidos y arrogantes en la universidad.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 12, 2010)

antiworldx dijo:


> Nepper, precisamente por eso que comentas, de la cantidad de disciplinas que se dominan... los electronicos tienen fama de presumidos y arrogantes en la universidad.






Juro solemnemente no usar la electrónica para presumir mis conocimientos cientificos y utilizarla para mejorar la humanidad... y tal vez uno que otro dinero...


(lo último que quiero es ser hipócrita)


----------



## 0rland0 (Mar 12, 2010)

una pregunta... la matematica, fisica, quimica, dibujo q*UE* se ve del 1ero al 4to semestre de la ing. electronica q*UE* todos (o casi todos) olvidan cuando llegan al 8vo, sirve para algo? mejora sus habilidades en software o en hardware? 
Tengo esa duda porq*UE* en mi uni de verdad veo q*UE* hace falta mas tiempo para sumergirse en las materias de la especialidad, pero con el pensum y la programacion q*UE* tenemos hay q*UE* restarle tiempo a eso q*UE* nos gusta/interesa para estudiar cosas q*UE* no estan bien explicadas ni aplicadas a nuestro campo


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 12, 2010)

mira... depende a que te piensas dedicar. Si vas a ser apagafuegos en una empresa, no te servira casi nada de la universidad, pero si quieres hacer algo mas, como investigacion, todos esos detalles se usan mucho, hasta cualquier cosita, despues te das cuenta que es piedra angular de una gran teoria.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2010)

0rlandissim0 dijo:


> una pregunta... la matematica, fisica, quimica, dibujo q*UE* se ve del 1ero al 4to semestre de la ing. electronica q*UE* todos (o casi todos) olvidan cuando llegan al 8vo, sirve para algo? mejora sus habilidades en software o en hardware?
> Tengo esa duda porq*UE* en mi uni de verdad veo q*UE* hace falta mas tiempo para sumergirse en las materias de la especialidad, pero con el pensum y la programacion q*UE* tenemos hay q*UE* restarle tiempo a eso q*UE* nos gusta/interesa para estudiar cosas q*UE* no estan bien explicadas ni aplicadas a nuestro campo




La respuesta a tu pregunta es muy simple, por que es una pregunta que hacen TODOS los que no saben ni estudiar ni aprender: Poco importa que tan bien te expliquen y apliquen las materias de la carrera SI NO TENES LA CAPACIDAD PARA INTEGRAR Y RELACIONAR LOS CONOCIMIENTOS, que es en lo que falla el 90% de los alumnos. Todas las materias aportan algo y está en vos descubrir que cosas de una materia te sirven para justificar/aplicar cosas que aprendés en otra.
Conozco mucha, pero mucha gente (y acá en el foro permanentemente aparecen mensajes diciéndolo) que comentan que el profesor X no es bueno, o que la materia Z está demás por que no se aplica y otras tonteras del mismo calibre. El asunto es que parece que lo que necesitan es que alguien les explique EXACTAMENTE lo que van a hacer y usar en el futuro y NO que le den bases sólidas sobre las cuales fundamentar su conocimiento y decisiones. Por supuesto, están totalmente equivocados, por que lo que buscan es tener un estudio fácil haciendo solo que que van a usar en el futuro (y para eso es necesario que el docente tenga una bola de cristal), y por supuesto que esa gente lleva la cabeza de adorno, por que pretenden no usarla nunca.
En resumen, VOS SOS EL DUEÑO DE TU FUTURO, no los docentes de tu escuela o universidad, así que no les pidas a ellos que carguen con la responsabilidad de adivinar lo que vas a necesitar mañana. Ellos te van a dar las todas herramientas, pero tu deber es aprender a usarlas y elegirlas para la tarea que tenés que enfrentar y resolver.

PD: Y de paso, podés probar de aprender a escribir correctamente, por que si no, no vas a conseguir trabajo ni cargando bolsas...y te van a mandar los mensajes a moderación.


----------



## JaVo_Rock (Mar 13, 2010)

Ambas disciplinas son importantes para la ingenieria. Pero, generalmente uno tiende a preferir una y desechar la otra por la forma en la que las aprendiste en la universidad. Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que estaba fascinado con la idea de aprender microcntroladores que incluso hizo su propio quemador de pics. Pero cuando nos toco la materia de microcontroladores, el catedratico apenas venia a clases y no explicaba nada bien la materia y ahora mi amigo ODIA los microcontroladores y los dispositivos digitales y prefiere todo lo que es analógico.

Si todo marchara bien en la universidad, supongo que no existirian estos problemas.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 13, 2010)

En lo personal he tenido profesores de todo tipo, pero mi interes no se ve mermado, y no desecho la electronica analogica o digital, me encantan las dos, sobre todo porque me gusta hacer diseños integrales, haciendo  uso de las ventajas que ofrece cada una dependiendo el problema.
Entre mas puedas dominar, se te facilitara hacer un buen diseño.


----------



## pufos (Ene 14, 2011)

Ezavalla, sin ánimo de ofender, pero no se que preparación tendrás tu, pero para programar bien más te vale tener buenos conocimientos de ASM, el C es muy bonito y hay que usarlo siempre que se pueda pues es más fácil pero el los momentos que estás j*****do por que tienes que hacer nose cuantas cosas con un pic en un tiempo X, solo el ASM te da la solución, yo cuando programo se cuantos ciclos de reloj voy a tardar en ejecutar una rutina con C no tienes ese control. 
No pienses ni por asomo que el mejor compilador de C del mundo se va acercar al resultado de un programador en ASM. Es bien sencillo haz la prueba con un programa mediano con unas cuantas rutinas, usando los A/D la modulación PWN, etc.. y pruebas en ASM y en C y comparas con las compilaciones el resultado. Ya mediras cuanto espacio ocupaca cada una por no hablar del tiempo de ejecución.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 14, 2011)

aparece de nuevo este tema.

la diferencia entre uno y otro es:
EL TECHO.

simplemente eso, como en los aviones y su capacidad e volar.
.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 24, 2011)

0rland0 dijo:


> una pregunta... la matematica, fisica, quimica, dibujo q*UE* se ve del 1ero al 4to semestre de la ing. electronica q*UE* todos (o casi todos) olvidan cuando llegan al 8vo, sirve para algo? mejora sus habilidades en software o en hardware?


..supongo que para alguien que estudia sistemas en casi nada!!?? , bueno es mi opinión...
a mi me apena ver a algunos que ya están por acabar la carrera..no saben o se han olvidado como manejar un protoboard..o confunden la ley de OHM.."no, es que yo no me voy a dedicar a eso" dicen...
y para que demonios se mete en una *carrera de ingenieria*
..yo quiero mucho a mi uni..aunque aveces joden y estorban algunos profes...
...si es que tengo que esperar algunos ciclos (semestres, periodos..nose como le llamaran ustedes), para empezar profundizar en mi carrera me "desanima", "quita algo de ganas", nose como describirlo..

como dice


ezavalla dijo:


> ... Poco importa que tan bien te expliquen y apliquen las materias de la carrera SI NO TENES LA CAPACIDAD PARA INTEGRAR Y RELACIONAR LOS CONOCIMIENTOS, que es en lo que falla el 90% de los alumnos. Todas las materias aportan algo y está en vos descubrir que cosas de una materia te sirven para justificar/aplicar cosas que aprendés en otra....
> En resumen, VOS SOS EL DUEÑO DE TU FUTURO, no los docentes de tu escuela o universidad, así que no les pidas a ellos que carguen con la responsabilidad de adivinar lo que vas a necesitar mañana. Ellos te van a dar las todas herramientas, pero tu deber es aprender a usarlas y elegirlas para la tarea que tenés que enfrentar y resolver...


...bravo!!! maestro ezavalla  tu experiencia y nivel deben ser altisimos ...
yo no quisiera acabar como uno mas *del monton*...
..y si, los profes son una guía nosotros tenemos que buscar mas de lo que ellos nos enseñan,
un profe de mi uni "el mejor alumno es aquel que no le cree al profe, lo cuestiona"
algunos de mis amigos se cambian de profe xq no les entienden... segun ellos, y llevan con otro mas facil, que no le llega ni a los talones 
y claro esos que llegan tarde, y no sirven para enseñar,y uno tiene todas las ganas, pero no 
aveces aprendo mas en el foro algún tema

bueno recien llevo 2 años estudiando en le basto mundo de la electrónica
no voy ni la mitad de la carrera...

he programado uno que otro pic, pero nunca en ASM, o en C, ni tampoco se lenguajes HDL...
bueno pro ahí me bajo un totorial, me compro un libro, aka en el foro hay harta info..como siempre

yo vote _ambas_,asi de simple ambas van de la mano, es bueno saber un poco de todo, se puede diseñar un prototipo y todo eso, pero la programación es la que lo controla...si bien se controla digitalmente, necesita comunicarse con le mundo..ahi entra diseño


----------

